# Crazy name for a plumbing company



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I love these old pics.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

My wife had a gynecologist named HOLMAN!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

There is a local sign/advertising company in winter haven, fl called "boring business solutions"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Last names for Dentists?

Brian P. Hurt DMD

Jay Payne DMD

:whistling2:


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

*Bumper Sticker in Columbus, Ohio*

"Acme Windowglass and Radiator repair....a great place to take a leak!"

Total


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

My wife is with Fed Ex . She used to deliver to a OB/GYN named ,,,, Dr. Harry Beaver .

NOT kidding !!! 

Cal


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cal said:


> My wife is with Fed Ex . She used to deliver to a OB/GYN named ,,,, Dr. Harry Beaver .
> 
> NOT kidding !!!
> 
> Cal


Hey I know that guy...


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

logo on my trucks is: BEST PLACE IN TOWN TO TAKE A LEAK. 
LEAK1--


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

leak1 said:


> logo on my trucks is: BEST PLACE IN TOWN TO TAKE A LEAK.
> LEAK1--


:huh:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

fedex merged with ups. Its now called fedup. How about the street signs here in Florida. Big diamond shaped warning sign... Has the word " CAUTION" in the center with big letters. At the top it says " motorcycles use", then at the bottom it says " ripples" Makes it look like it says," motor cycles use caution ripples". What is a caution ripple? Lol. Or,, use caution when workers present. What are they gonna pre-sent?


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm no gynecologist, but I'll take a look.


----------

